# Which range gun



## Hartford$$ (Nov 24, 2020)

I am looking for a quality striker-fired gun to use at the range. I have narrowed my search to the Performance Center 5" M&P 9 Ported, or perhaps something from Canik. I am mostly unfamiliar with Canik other than what I read (and price). I am looking for some feedback and suggestions in that under $750 ready-to-go price range.


----------



## oscars774 (May 3, 2019)

I have Caniks, Glocks, Sigs and M&P so my go to range gun is my Canik TP9sfx followed by my TP9 Elite. My original TP9 SF gets love too but my Glocks and MP are not happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oscars774 (May 3, 2019)

oscars774 said:


> I have Caniks, Glocks, Sigs and M&P so my go to range gun is my Canik TP9sfx followed by my TP9 Elite. My original TP9 SF gets love too but my Glocks and MP are not happy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartford$$ (Nov 24, 2020)

I went with the M&P 2.0 Performance Center 5" ported CORE. Sort of got the whole nine yeards. So far i like it, 2-300 rounds through it. Still will not feed PMC Brass or Remington ammo, all FMJ. Other stuff runs great. I figure I am still in the break in period. Of coarse I do not have amo choices because you cannot buy any.

I maybe am not thrilled with the front site. It is three dot white but the front seems dark. I am going to make it green or orange.


----------

